# Tombstone appreciation thread



## Chris (Jan 17, 2008)

There might be one of these already, but anyway.. go!

"I have not yet begun to defile myself."


----------



## noodles (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm your huckleberry. Play for blood? That's just my game.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 17, 2008)

What do you want on _your _Tombstone?

Ehh, sorry. Wrong Tombstone.


----------



## noodles (Jan 17, 2008)

Billy Clanton: Stephen Foster. "Oh, Susannah", "Camptown Races". Stephen stinking Foster. 
Doc Holliday: Ah, yes. Well, this happens to be a nocturne. 
Billy Clanton: A which? 
Doc Holliday: You know, Frederic fucking Chopin.

Billy Clanton: Why, it's the drunk piano player. You're so drunk, you can't hit nothin'. In fact, you're probably seeing double. 
[Billy Clanton draws a knife] 
Doc Holliday: [takes out a second gun] I have two guns, one for each of ya.


----------



## Drew (Jan 17, 2008)

"It seems my hypocracy knows no bounds." 
"But then again, you just may be the devil."


This is one of my absolute favorite movies. I wish I kicked like, a quarter as much ass as Doc Holiday does in this one.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jan 17, 2008)

Seriously fantastic film, easily one of my favourite westerns, and the cast is just amazing.


----------



## Groff (Jan 17, 2008)

I haven't watched this movie in forever. I normally don't like westerns, but this movie was pure sex


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 17, 2008)

Drew said:


> "It seems my hypocracy knows no bounds."
> "But then again, you just may be the devil."
> 
> 
> This is one of my absolute favorite movies. I wish I kicked like, a quarter as much ass as Doc Holiday does in this one.



you might beable to kick 1/4 as much ass as doc only if you get T.B. 

when your dying of a terminal illiness, you can afford to be much cooler and not worry about repercussions


----------



## noodles (Jan 17, 2008)

Drew said:


> This is one of my absolute favorite movies. I wish I kicked like, a quarter as much ass as Doc Holiday does in this one.



Val Kilmer wishes every single other movie role he played kicked a quarter of much ass as Doc Holiday.


----------



## Drew (Jan 17, 2008)

I didn't even realize it WAS Val Kilmner until like the 4th time I saw the movie, he looked so wasted away.


----------



## Uber Mega (Jan 17, 2008)

One of my favorite films of all time! Val Kilmer is an absolute nut-job!

Slightly OT: What did you think of 'Wyatt Earp', the Kevin Costner/Gene Hackman interpretation of the tale? I preferred Tombstone, but think that Wyatt Earp told a nice bit about Wyatt and Morgan's etc. childhood and past. Another modern western that kicks ass as far as i'm concerned is Open Range.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 17, 2008)

i thought wyatt erp with costner kicked ass, but i saw tombstone first, it stuck with me more


----------



## noodles (Jan 17, 2008)

I never bothered watching it, since Kevin Costner was involved.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 17, 2008)

its definatly worth a watch, but its quite long, almost 3 hours or so


----------



## Uber Mega (Jan 17, 2008)

noodles said:


> I never bothered watching it, since Kevin Costner was involved.



don't be hatin, don't be hatin!

Costner is a beast, the final gun-fight in Open Range is fantastic!

But yeah, uh, Tombstone


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jan 17, 2008)

Costner is a decent actor, but I guess Tombstone really overshadowed his film. I can't really remember it that much though.


----------



## Clydefrog (Jan 17, 2008)

Everytime I see a Kevin Costner movie, it strikes me as "Kevin Costner playing Kevin Costner", not "Kevin Costner playing <character>".


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jan 17, 2008)

Clydefrog said:


> Everytime I see a Kevin Costner movie, it strikes me as "Kevin Costner playing Kevin Costner", not "Kevin Costner playing <character>".



You know, I had the same impression of him until I saw Mr. Brooks. The fact he was playing a serial killer, it was so completely different for him, and I was suprised.


----------



## Naren (Jan 18, 2008)

Tombstone is one of the best Westerns ever made. I remember the first time I saw that movie I was talking like Doc Holiday for the next 2 or 3 days.  One of the coolest characters in cinema.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 18, 2008)

Eric, I agree with you so much it's not even funny.


The only western I'd say I like more is Eastwood's 'Unforgiven.' (Masterpiece. ) 'Cold Mountian, 3:10 to Yuma, and Pale Rider all come close. But for sheer awesomeness, Tombstone wins.


Everybody loves Val's portrayal of Doc in that movie. Myself included. 


Ike Clanton: What is that now? Twelve hands in a row? Holliday, son of a bitch, nobody's that lucky.
Doc Holliday: Why Ike, whatever do you mean? Maybe poker's just not your game Ike. I know! Let's have a spelling contest!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 18, 2008)

BEST PART -

Johnny Ringo: [Ringo steps up to Doc] And you must be Doc Holliday.
Doc Holliday: That's the rumor.
Johnny Ringo: You retired too?
Doc Holliday: Not me. I'm in my prime.
Johnny Ringo: Yeah, you look it.
Doc Holliday: And you must be Ringo. Look, darling, Johnny Ringo. The deadliest pistoleer since Wild Bill, they say. What do you think, darling? Should I hate him?
Kate: You don't even know him.
Doc Holliday: Yes, but there's just something about him. Something around the eyes, I don't know, reminds me of... me. No. I'm sure of it, I hate him.
Wyatt Earp: [to Ringo] He's drunk.
Doc Holliday: In vino veritas.
["In wine is truth" meaning: "When I'm drinking, I speak my mind"]
Johnny Ringo: Age quod agis.
["Do what you do" meaning: "Do what you do best"]
Doc Holliday: Credat Judaeus apella, non ego.
["The Jew Apella may believe it, not I" meaning: "I don't believe drinking is what I do best."]
Johnny Ringo: [pats his gun] Eventus stultorum magister.
["Events are the teachers of fools" meaning: "Fools have to learn by experience"]
Doc Holliday: [gives a Cheshire cat smile] In pace requiescat.
["Rest in peace" meaning: "It's your funeral!"]
Tombstone Marshal Fred White: Come on boys. We don't want any trouble in here. Not in any language.
Doc Holliday: Evidently Mr. Ringo's an educated man. Now I really hate him. 


Finally, translated. Fucking awesome. I would have loved to see more of Johnny Ringo, too.


----------



## noodles (Jan 18, 2008)

That was an _awesome_ scene. IIRC correctly, that is followed with Ringo doing his fast hand pistol work, and Holiday doing his fast hand teacup work.


----------



## DslDwg (Jan 18, 2008)

That makes that scene even better now that I finally know what the hell they're saying to each other - great great movie


----------



## Drew (Jan 18, 2008)

noodles said:


> That was an _awesome_ scene. IIRC correctly, that is followed with Ringo doing his fast hand pistol work, and Holiday doing his fast hand teacup work.



I thought it was some sort of booze recepticle - like a pewter beer stein.


----------



## noodles (Jan 18, 2008)

Drew said:


> I thought it was some sort of booze recepticle - like a pewter beer stein.



Who knows? For as much as that man drank, I would expect his beer mug to be much, much larger.


----------



## Drew (Jan 18, 2008)

As would I. whiskey, perhaps?


----------



## Uber Mega (Jan 18, 2008)

Drew said:


> As would I. whiskey, perhaps?



Certainly looked like some kind of liqueur/spirit type thing.

Every single one of the cast members in Tombstone were fantastic


----------



## 7slinger (Jan 18, 2008)

love this movie

I saw the thread title and immediately began thinking of all the cool quotes I could throw in...you suckers threw most of em out there already

oh, johnny ringo, you're no daisy, you're no daisy at all


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 20, 2008)

Holy shit, in trying to look up some info about the shot glass/teacup scene, I came across what HAS to be our sister site.


shotglass.org


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jan 20, 2008)

Damnit guys, I'm going to have to go and buy the DVD now... Really getting the urge to watch this again!


----------

